# Do antibiotics make cats drowsy?



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

My kittens have coccidia (sp?). I gave them the antibiotic a few hours ago, and they've just slept since then. They woke up once for a few minutes for some food and affection and then promptly went back to sleep. They are on Albon. So I was wondering if it's common for antibiotics to make cats sleepy? I don't think they are reacting poorly to the meds or there is anything wrong. I'm just curious. It's actually kind of nice for them to sleep for a longer period of time (they were doing shifts of two-hour naps).


----------

